# Deposit paid on new MTB



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Finally made my mind up. Deposit paid on this beauty :thumb:

Cube LTD Team


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh nice!!

I don't know what it is about CUBE bikes but they look sooooooooo good! I've never ridden one though.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks sweet


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

A few things swung it for me. Reviews, spec you get for your money, remote lock-out on forks and, I hate to admit it, it looks flamin' lovely!!

Where it says CUBE and other words on the frame, that's actually the metal of the frame you see not silver paint! Detailing heaven!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

They do always seem well specced. When I chose my last bike I couldn't get a test ride on a CUBE so ended up with a Specialised and I love it, but I'm looking for something a bit bigger hitting next time.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

CUBE are great bikes. Have demoed a few and loved em...just can't bring myself to replace the Charge or the Yeti though! 

Have fun and enjoy!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

That is one sweet lookin ride fella:thumb:
Don't get mashed:doublesho


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Very very nice bike, I nearly bought one a few weeks ago but got a bit carried away and went full sus. Got the AMS in Black/White.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Very very nice bike, I nearly bought one a few weeks ago but got a bit carried away and went full sus. Got the AMS in Black/White.


How does it ride? Do you ever head over to Llandegla?

Sorry for the hijack...


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Perfect timing! I'm looking to get a new MTB in this price range and am seriously tempted by the Cube LTD Team, let us know what's it like to ride when you actually get it  Did you have a go on any others before going with the Cube?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

That cube looks awesome, be fun polishing the metal "cube" then lol
I've really got into biking lately, more trials riding though, looking at getting a scott voltage fr20, my god its lush


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

R32rob said:


> How does it ride? Do you ever head over to Llandegla?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack...


I love it but not really pushed it to it's limits yet.

Not gone anywhere further than down the beach and along the sand hills to Formby Pine woods


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know a thing about MTB's but that looks sweet :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

R32rob said:


> Sorry for the hijack...


No worries buddy :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Cracking looking bike mate! I've heard nothing but good things about the Cubes!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Gillen said:


> Perfect timing! I'm looking to get a new MTB in this price range and am seriously tempted by the Cube LTD Team, let us know what's it like to ride when you actually get it  Did you have a go on any others before going with the Cube?


I went round and looked at a few. Scott Sale 60, GT Avalanche 1.0, Specialized, Giant XTC 2.0

The Cube just looked so much more higher specced and seemed really really quick and just really really nice looking.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> I love it but not really pushed it to it's limits yet.
> 
> Not gone anywhere further than down the beach and along the sand hills to Formby Pine woods


Well if you fancy a proper ride give me a shout, always looking for new people to ride with and I'm only 15 mins from llandegla :thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

My mate has a new Cube and it looks just like yours, puts my Giant to shame so I feel a new bike required on my part


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Well if you fancy a proper ride give me a shout, always looking for new people to ride with and I'm only 15 mins from llandegla :thumb:


Will do :thumb: I'll get my fitness up to where I want it first


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well if ever you want showing round Dalby let us know :wave:


(just don't expect my bike to be shiny i treat it like you would a landrover) either that or i have fallen off it a few times


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

My fitness level is getting better and better and I can't wait to get round Dalby and a few other areas (Y)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i wished you hadn't put this up MIMAN :wall::wall:its driving me crazy as hell,not having this stunner


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i wished you hadn't put this up MIMAN :wall::wall:its driving me crazy as hell,not having this stunner


Sorry mate :thumb:

fancy a backy?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Sorry mate :thumb:
> 
> fancy a backy?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:seen the price of fuel 1.20 up here,so do you know if you can finance sumit like this??? just cant afford it all at once the now,my car broke and had to buy a new turbo and a new genny for my van


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Most bike shops are offering 0% finance on big purchases now. They were offering 36 month 0% at the Specialized Concept Store when I bought mine, plus I negotiated 10% discount and 10% of the value of the bike in accessories also so there are some great deal to be had at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've go it through the cycle to work scheme, paying £540 for it instead of £949. £30 a month for 18 months.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Mixman said:


> I've go it through the cycle to work scheme, paying £540 for it instead of £949. £30 a month for 18 months.


thats an absolutely fab price for a lot of bike i must say,i am away to boil my head :wall:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've not ridden Dalby yet, but will do at some point this year. We're a bit spoiled for great riding round here though with Llandegla, CYB, Penmachno and the Clwydian Range so we dont tend to get much further than our "doorstep"


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Lovely bike, If I was going to buy an XC bike it would be a Cube I would more than likely go for.


----------

